# my gf brought home another....



## MaxE (Apr 2, 2006)

so, we got Max maybe 2 months ago, and i thought that was tough raising one puppy. today when i got home ....there was another 2 month old baby girl. Bella is the name. (i think its a jason mraz thing??) anyways, wow! how do we do this? i've heard they learn better in groups. but Max has been with us, not for too long, but he knows some commands and has learned to listen and has also been told "NO" a few times. now, how do we go about training her? do we have to do it while they are seperated? will they respond to their own commands such as "Max sit" and "Bella handshake"? if i say "bella sit" will Max sit? lol. anyone have two puppies that they raised? oh, can they sleep in the same crate and share things (food bowls, etc.) from what i've noticed they do like eachother. this is really the only time Max has been around another dog who didnt bark at him or try to bite him. its cute because he likes to jump on her and bite her, until shes had enough and defends herself and growls at him...he backs off! well, any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So...you got pictures yet?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, we can't tell you how to train them until we see pictures!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Congratulations on your newest baby! Wow, are you in for some fun! 

In answer to your questions, I'd feed them from separate bowls and give them separate places to be alone. As long as it doesn't lead to behavior problems, you can let them decide where they want to hang out. 

Training should also be done separately so they get one-on-one time with you. But they do watch and learn from one another, so don't be surprised if one starts doing the commands asked of the other.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, it's like BrandyMom explained, it is best too seperate them for training.

Also like BrandysMom said, an older dog that knows and obeys commands is very helpful in area's of training....I always found them to speed the process of the Here/Come command while out with them in safe area's off leash. Oh, having another dog also helps to move them in water quickly too once they are introduced to that.

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Another member on the fourm has 2 puppies she got at the same time..... She had said that they are going to puppy classes and she works with one while her husband works with the other...


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Another member on the fourm has 2 puppies she got at the same time..... She had said that they are going to puppy classes and she works with one while her husband works with the other...


Oh that is me!! I have 2 puppies. They are doing great by the way. We do some training at the same time, like running after the balls, playing hide and seek. The basic commands we do separately at the same time though. Hubby has Teddy and I have Izzy. 

My pups are litter mates. They sleep and eat together. They have separate bowls, but that really does not matter as they tend to eat out of the same one. They are crated together. Remember, mine are litter mates. Oh, the size of the crate that will be needed when they are full grown will be huge, by then they may be in separate crates. That will be determined at a later date. 

Enjoy the pups. Having 2 is the best. They tire each other out. They also tend to get into some interesting situations together. If one does not think of it the other will.:wavey:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Capehank said:


> Oh that is me!! I have 2 puppies. They are doing great by the way. We do some training at the same time, like running after the balls, playing hide and seek. The basic commands we do separately at the same time though. Hubby has Teddy and I have Izzy.
> My pups are litter mates. They sleep and eat together. They have separate bowls, but that really does not matter as they tend to eat out of the same one. They are crated together. Remember, mine are litter mates. Oh, the size of the crate that will be needed when they are full grown will be huge, by then they may be in separate crates. That will be determined at a later date.
> Enjoy the pups. Having 2 is the best. They tire each other out. They also tend to get into some interesting situations together. If one does not think of it the other will.:wavey:


Capehank: I was hoping you would respond...... Izzy and Teddy are growing up so fast.... There are so cute....


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes they are getting big. Teddy was funny they other day. He was outside in the yard playing. He found this really cool stick and decided to bring it inside. Well, the only problem he was having was trying to use the dog door. I was inside and kept hearing the dog door open, but no puppy coming in. I went to look and he would put his nose up to the door, but could not go the rest of the way. 

:curtain: Wish I had a camera handy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Capehank said:


> Yes they are getting big. Teddy was funny they other day. He was outside in the yard playing. He found this really cool stick and decided to bring it inside. Well, the only problem he was having was trying to use the dog door. I was inside and kept hearing the dog door open, but no puppy coming in. I went to look and he would put his nose up to the door, but could not go the rest of the way.
> :curtain: Wish I had a camera handy.


Ohhhhh You just wait...... Maggie brings sticks 3 times the length of herself..... He will get it in that door!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hunter and KayCee were littermates and we never for one instant regretted getting two instead of just the one we went after. They also had different feed pans, but often ate together, even after grown they didn't mind sharing their food pan with the other. Hunter was always the bold, inquisitive one, KayCee a little shy. They were great together and best friends as well as bother and sister. When Hunter came down with AIHA after his ProHeart6 injection and was in ICU for 8 days before we lost him, she really was depressed. It took our adopted golden mix, Honey to really bring KayCee out of her depression. 

I have heard some people say that if you have two puppies they tend to bond together and not with you. This is the 2ed time I have had littermate--the first were English Setters, Rascal and Duchess--and that was not true in either case for me. In each case they were very close to each other, but also wanted to be with me.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

i wish i had two!!! hopefully we will be getting another in about a year......way too long....i miss the puppy breath


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

I have 2 3 yr olds at the moment- from different breeders. My 2 old girls [sadly no longer with us] were litter mates.

They all had their own feeding dish, and tho' the litter mates slept together, the other 2 have their own baskets. I have never used a crate, so dont know about that.

Training is fine, some can be done together but mostly I would take 1 out then the other. At training classes either my daughter or husband went as well so we each had 1 pup. It does take more time, and 2 pups can deffinatly make more mess than 1, but I think its worth it. 
They are never bored or lonley, which is in my opinion one of the main reasons for bad behaviour in Goldens, and when I look back on the "only" dogs I have known, seem happier.

Good luck!


----------

